# how may of you guys sell fire wood?



## kf_tree (Sep 28, 2002)

do you do it for profit or is it just a way to get rid of the wood?

i used to have a monster chipper and just chipped every thing. i figured by the time i paid a guy to split and stack it then store it, i would have to charge too much to see a profit in it. alot of guys by me ran around with small chippers and need to sell fire wood just to get rid of it. but i feel if they did the math it was a loosing proposition.


----------



## treeclimber165 (Sep 28, 2002)

There are a couple guys who sell firewood here, mostly to BBQ places. I never could see the economics of it, a person would barely make minimum wage, if that. 
When I worked for a local city, we would chip the brush and leave the wood cut up and stacked on the curb. The Prentice loader would come by and pick up what wasn't gone by the next day. We loved it when people took the wood for us. Working for other companies, we always are looking for people who want our wood. Cheaper to give it away than mess with firewood.


----------



## Ryan Willock (Sep 28, 2002)

man glade i'm not where ya'll are. i get $300 per cord delivered not stacked i only sell premium hardwood, no junk and its seasoned:angel:


----------



## Toddppm (Sep 28, 2002)

$300! 
I get $225 , could get a little more I guess but don't have that much.
We do it just for something to do in the winter, a little extra cash. Not going to be doing much this winter though, only have about 3 cords of new wood from this year and about 12 left from last year!


----------



## rborist1 (Sep 28, 2002)

:Eye:


----------



## kf_tree (Sep 28, 2002)

ryan,
what does it cost you to have a cord of wood split? how much do you pay a guy to split wood for the day? and how many cords does he split in a day? now with the time it takes to load a cord and deliver it. could that truck and driver be making more money some place else? plus how much do you pay to store the wood?and how many cords do you sell a year at 300.00?


----------



## treeman82 (Sep 28, 2002)

I personally do not sell firewood. There is only 1 person I know that sells wood and makes money at it (and I know several people who sell firewood) this guy has a couple of contracts with CITICORP to sell them firewood in 4' lengths. Guy bought a special timberwolf splitter for about 5 G's and sells them at least 500 cords a year. I think he also sells about 100 cords of the regular size stuff as well. He gets anywhere from $140 - $180 per cord for the regular stuff, the CITICORP wood, I have no clue what he gets for that.


----------



## Ryan Willock (Sep 28, 2002)

spike, it only costs me $20 per cord (and thats with me figuring with alot of fudge factor as to my costs) and thats including my time. i get the wood for free, when we do a tree job or another company does a job and has good hard wood they deliver it to me to keep from paying the $15 per ton at the dump. i split the wood myself by hand in my free time and i split about 1 cord per hour when i'm feeling good. i don't rush to get it done though, i start spilting and cutting in march or april and have every thing ready to go by october. i have all my customers setup and start delivering by the middle of november. i sell about 20-30 cords per year. i also charge $25 per face cord if they want it stacked (keep in mind that this is "dirty work" and my customer base is mostly made up of professionals who wouldn't dare get their hands dirty!lol. ) so as you can see for me its pretty much all profit, less the bar oil and two cycle gas and a little fuel for my truck. all my customers are within 4 miles of my house so its not like i have to drive all over creation. most people that buy from me only want a face cord(4'x8'x16" or 1/3 of a cord) i have a 95 chevy 4x4 long bed 3/4 ton and a 4x8 trailer with 4' sides on it so when i go to deliver i take 1 and 2/3 cords with me at once that way i don't have to make as many trips so for me its pretty good $$$:angel:


----------



## kf_tree (Sep 28, 2002)

ryan
so you kind of answered my suspicion...plus you get free storage in your dads yard right? fire wood is a good thing for a young guy to make a few bucks when there is no over head. 

now since your starting to climb. if i may be so bold i could probably guarantee in 2 years you'll give up the fire wood and stick to climbing. even if your working for some one else its easier to pick up a quick side job than deal with splitting wood.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Sep 28, 2002)

The only people I know that make money are the ones that prossess large quantities. Every one else just uses it to pay the employees on slow days.

Around here most fires are aesthetic thisngs, people buy a facecord first year then they findo out what a mess it is then they get a little bit every few years then convert to gas.


----------



## Ryan Willock (Sep 28, 2002)

yes spike, i do keep it in my dad's back yard i enjoy spliting it by hand for the exercise also i don't put it on a stump to split it... too much work. i don't like to bend over that much so i split it where it lands, i don't take those he-man, gonna bust it with one blow swings either, i use an 8# maul and take it easy


----------



## Stumper (Sep 28, 2002)

I used to sell a little to get rid of it/kill time in the winter. Now I sell it wholesale to a firewood dealer who will pick it up at the job site. This guy processes huge quantities of wood and actually makes money on it. He also is responsible and shows up on time for appointments. If I have a removal I can call him and set up a time when I'll have it blocked and ready to pick up and he shows up and I help him load it. He pays $50 a cord (unsplit) and I don't have to haul it!! Sold him $175 worth yesterday- a nice bonus on the removal of some Elms.


----------



## Greg (Sep 28, 2002)

I thought I was going to be in the firewood business, but a day in the hot sun with a 28ton splitter cured me of that. I try to always think productivity and work smart not hard, firewooding just shot those notions all to hell. You have to handle the wood too many times when dong it small scale. I pay $20 per ton to dump, expensive, but you just have to factor it in.
Greg


----------



## DDM (Sep 29, 2002)

I sell my wood Just because its a few extra $ in the winter so i dont have to burn it as trash I probably dont make that much with it but i get paid to haul it off so wht not split it and deliver it?


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Sep 29, 2002)

Now start paletizing it so you can jut trop it off at the clients door


----------



## DDM (Sep 29, 2002)

I have a system for palletizing too i load it in the dump truck with the skid steer and dump it at the customers house and stack of course for a extra fee....


----------



## Toddppm (Sep 30, 2002)

Man JPS that is a good idea!!!!!!!!!!!
Shrink wrap it, 1 pallet half cord. Delivered and dropped where ever a forklift could drop it, you know those kind that they put on the back of the trucks. HHhhhhhhhhhhmmmmmmmm


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Sep 30, 2002)

Why get fancy with a SpyderLoader. If ya got a skidder, just tow it around. 

Make a pallet the size of a face cord that can be reused, then all ya gotta do is run it up to the clients house.


Maybe use a Prentice loader instead


----------



## xander9727 (Sep 30, 2002)

One of my employees has delusions of granduer! I give him all of the wood from the jobs. All I've heard about all summer is how much money he is going to make this winter. I've done the math and unless you have a large (6 way) splitter or wood processor, a front end loader (skid steer, tractor with a bucket) to load with, a dump truck and a high school kid to stack it you don't make much money. My employee has a small hydraulic splitter and an F-150. He spends every weekend (and I mean every weekend)cutting and splitting wood and has a huge mess in his backyard. Even if he has 100 cords and he gets an average of $120 per cord (the average cost in this area) that is only $12000. If you spend 80 days a year splitting, cutting and stacking, and another 20 days loading, driving, delivering and stacking. Working an average of 8 hours for 100 days (40 weekends splitting, 10 for delivering (this average includes the evenings unloading your truck)) that is 800 hours. This averages out to $15 an hour, excluding the price of the equipment, gas, maintenance and wear and tear. To me that is not making money. I know this isn't the case for everyone but my employee is the only situation I have really looked in to and the figures I am giving you are accurate. I have tried to explain to him if he gave up the firewood and worked half the time he is currently investing doing small trimmings and removals on the side at an average of $250 a day (easily achieved) he would make $12500 with less effort, cost, maintainance and aggrevated neighbors. He of course tells me I don't know what I'm talking about and that he will pay cash for his new pickup this January, and who can argue with that. As long as he is happy taking all of the wood and he shows up at 7:30 am and works hard until 4:30 pm I'm happy too.


----------



## Newfie (Sep 30, 2002)

*As long as he is happy....*

I think that is the key for a lot of guys who do it part time or for extra cash, is that they find it enjoyable. Hanging in a tree doesn't excite me(I don't care what I'm earning) , but people are different, right. I enjoy cutting and splitting and my boys enjoy stacking, loading or unloading together. Your $15 an hour is about on the mark maybe a little low depending on the region(I'm at $20 an hour after costs).
Lots of fancy equipment makes work faster and easier but costs skyrocket and you are processing 100's of cords a year to pay for the equipment to make it easier. There goes the enjoyment for me.


----------



## Stumper (Sep 30, 2002)

Absolutely right Xander! I know 1 guy who makes money in firewood. He has a bunch of automated equipment (much of it built by himself) and processes huge quantities of wood. (His spitter will split 3' diameter blocks into 24 pieces in 1 pass and then runs it up a conveyer!) He also is an extremely hard worker ----and single. He also knows where the time gets eaten-he dump delivers only. Carrying and stacking is extra$ and he subs it out.


----------



## Gopher (Oct 1, 2002)

I enjoy splitting wood myself, but the only way I would sell it if someone came to get it. My time is worth more as a dad and husband to deliver the wood. I did burn wood in my outdoor unit (sold house), and will do so again, but that doesn't involve any splitting or stacking.

The only one around here that does sell would consistently has gone bankrupt once and is in line to do it again, so maybe more time should be steered away from the firewood portion.

Gopher


----------



## Mr. Firewood (Oct 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Greg _
> *I thought I was going to be in the firewood business, but a day in the hot sun with a 28ton splitter cured me of that. *



My best buddy and I used to split 1 and a half cords of wood a day by hand when we were 16, boy has that changed.

Yesterday I bought a 50 ton splitter 5" x 30" ram, 30gpm 2 stage pump 6 way wedge,12 hp briggs engine. Now I have 3 large splitters and I pay my lawn employees $7.00 an hour to run them. By noon tomorrow I should knock out 5-6 full cord (18 face).
I hope to break 100 full cords this year

Will take some pics of us stacking some @ the house.

~Nate~


----------



## Nickrosis (Oct 2, 2002)

You should talk to Xander's employee - he can do those 100 cords in his spare time without the fancy equipment. He's in Ohio - you should look into hiring him.

Nickrosis


----------



## Mr. Firewood (Oct 2, 2002)

I too am doin it in my spare time, but right now grass is dormant, so we split wood. If I had enough logs I could make as much as I want, all of the local tree guys will only give you logs if you will take the hole load chips and all. I dont have the room or time to deal with all of that schwagg. 

~Nate~


----------



## Toddppm (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by John Paul Sanborn _
> *Now start paletizing it so you can jut trop it off at the clients door *



Man now I'm obsessed with this idea! Read somewhere about a guy who sells hundreds of cords/yr. won't stack it only dumps because it takes too long, If you're selling that much wood it would be worth it to palletize it . People would pay for the convenience of it, good extra money. Imagine a premium packaged pallet of firewood, I think you could get away with only selling like this and getting premium $$$ Lease the spyder loader for the 4/5 months or so. Even 1/4 cords !

????, I won't get this off my mind for a while now


----------



## WillyStDruid (Oct 3, 2002)

I've been delivering firewood in Madison, WI for 3 years now. We charge by the face cord and full cord. The going rate is $65-$75 a face cord for mixed hardwoods and $85-$95 for specialty woods: all oak, hickory, cherry, and apple. Full cords are $175-$195 to $225 for the good stuff. We charge an extra $10 a face to stack provided its not over the hill and through the woods. Costs: I pay by piece work, $15 a face cord for someone to split(our slowest person can do about a face an hour). $10 to deliver + any tips and extra stacking charges. Other costs are bar oil, saw and splitter gas, and gas for the delivery truck. I pay $200 a month for wood, brush, and equipment storage so that factors in. It is pretty much a slight profit margin except for one consideration: What better way to solicit a tree job, stump job or line up a grass, snow plow or other job. I've sold numerous jobs through delivering firewood that I probably would never had a call for. This last week I delivered a face cord to a guy and noticed his next door neighbor had a dying green ash in his back yard. One face cord sold and a $500.00 tree removal on top. In my opinion selling firewood makes your business a complete service and if you keep your eyes in the trees along the way it can be very profitable.

-The Willy Street Druid


----------



## Jumper (Oct 3, 2002)

*Firewood*

My second boss was obsessed with his woodpile......none of us on the ground could possibly cut it into lengths properly to move it out of the way, so you had to leave it all over the ground and trip over it while trying to lower more, until he got out of the tree and could cut it up correctly. What a pain in the %$#@! not to mention safety hazard, one of the reasons I quit. Stacking this crap in the middle of an open field on a hot day was not my idea of fun either. though he did have a real HD splitter that ran off the PTO of his tractor. Believe he charged $90 a face cord for mixed hardwood, regardless of the amount delivered which is a little pricey around here.


----------



## Toddppm (Oct 22, 2002)

http://community.webshots.com/photo/53152242/53152280MCwzVW
There it is! Palletized firewood! half cord each. The nursery I deal with bought a bunch like this from a pulp mill going out of biz.
They're getting $125 /half and $225 /full +++delivery! I think deliv. is $50


----------



## DDM (Oct 22, 2002)

I found a Great way to Deal with my Firewood operation!!!! I found a Fellow and his son that have Free time Extra property and a Pickup! I delivered my splitter and 12 Dumptruck loads of un split wood and we agreed upon a 1/3 Split on my part for them to split store and deliver the wood. I have about 4 more loads to get out of my yard and probably 20 loads out of the pasture and 
i'll be firewood free because Now i'll stop by and dump the days load there.


----------



## treeclimber165 (Oct 22, 2002)

Dave,
Sounds like a GREAT deal! If they ever get to the point of balking about the agreement, you can just 'rent' them the splitter in exchange for dumping rights. Sounds like you got rid of a bunch of nasty work AND your wood too!


----------



## Nickrosis (Oct 23, 2002)

Todd and Dave seem to have struck sweet deals.

Dave, hold onto your twenty loads until they have established that they do follow-up on their word. I would hate to have them sitting on a stack of your wood on their property, saying it's all their wood. Something in writing could be really handy down the road.

Nickrosis

**I need to stop posting on every thread I read tonight.


----------



## treeman82 (Oct 25, 2002)

I had been somewhere a couple of weekends ago and saw a lawn guy that I just know by sight. I had asked him if he was busy to which he replied he was making great money selling firewood  He had 200 cords of wood split at his house which he was selling for $125 per cord. He thought that was great money as he has $24,000 worth of firewood sitting at his house now  Normal around me is $140 - $190 a cord


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Oct 26, 2002)

Dave, now you need to find someone to pickup and haul the wood for you so you dont have to bother at all.

A buddy I do some work for has a couple landscrapers who he just has to call and they come and take all the big wood. He bucks it down to arouns 200# chunks and they come pick it up.


----------



## DDM (Oct 26, 2002)

John...... That would be too easy Plus I need to get the wood gone as Quick as possible so i get my check i'm sure i could find someone to haul the wood out but.....it might take them a few days plus i wouldnt want anyone Tearing up a customers lawn it wouldnt look good for me.


----------



## StIhL MaGnUm (Oct 26, 2002)

I sell cordwood here in NH for $165 a cord cut and split seasoned and 140 a cord for cut split green,and I also sell it by the grapple load of my log truck for $400 a load which is usually about 6-7 cord log length,as of right now I have close to 400 cord of wood in my log yard it keeps my girlfriend busy during the winter  and me too when I'm not logging..

Later Rob..


----------



## Ryan Willock (Oct 26, 2002)

rob, does she cut and split it for you???


----------



## StIhL MaGnUm (Oct 27, 2002)

Ryan,

Yes most of the time she does I usually help her out though she uses the 029 while I split most of the time or I'll use my 044 and she'll do the splitting...

Later Rob..


----------



## Tree Machine (Oct 27, 2002)

*Firewood*

My way of dealing with the firewood is to cut up EXCEPTIONAL QUALITY firewood.... consistent in length (16" to 18") and free of stubs. My little powerhouse 6" capacity chipper takes on all the brush with rapid authority. I use the chipper's onboard winch, and a log arch to get the BIG limbs and logs to streetside for dice-up adjacent to the chipper. My chipper also has an onboard 24 ton splitter. I place any wood from 6" to 16" diameter at streetside. I split anything 20" diameter and bigger into 4 or 6 split pieces and it gets put on streetside also. Then comes my secret weapon; the cardboard sign that says FREE.

This is a back-saving, effort-saving tool of efficiency, this piece of cardboard, and it costs you literally nothing. This may sound Huck Finn, but if you're a Tree Care Professional with other jobs on the books, it pays most to move on to the next tree care job. Invest your time and effort into performing world-class tree care, not wasting your talent and wrists on the moving of chunks of wood, multiple times. If someone else is willing to do what I consider the hard work (hauling away the wood), and all I have to do is write four letters with a fat marker, it seems like a dream come true, and it is. In areas where there isn't much passerby traffic, I have a list of people who want the firewood who I can call. Though seemingly ironic, I make much more money giving the wood away FREE, than if I were to try to sell it. I've tried it both ways. But that's just me.


----------



## Newfie (Oct 27, 2002)

*FREE???*

It's a great idea from your perspective but what about the customer who just paid good money for your professional world class tree work to have you then leave a pile of wood in front of their house? Do you give them a substantial professional world class discount for having only done half the job?

Just my perspective.


----------



## geofore (Oct 27, 2002)

*free*

Newfie,
I ask the costomer what they want done with the wood from the trees I cut. You could ask if this "Freebie" is okay with the costomer before you do it. I also have a phone list of guys asking where I'm cutting and can they have the firewood but I get the costomers OK first before I let anyone not on the crew on the jobsite and only after the saws are done.
Off the subject a bit but do you cut the limbs at 60 degrees to feed the chipper? They go in a heck of a lot easier with a skinny tip to feed in first.


----------



## Newfie (Oct 27, 2002)

geofore,

that's the way something like that should be done, with prior approval and professionally. But please don't charge me the going rate when you are saving yourself removal costs of the big wood, right?


----------



## geofore (Oct 27, 2002)

*Freebie wood*

It has to be removed and you are responsible if it doesn't go. Come by one or two days later and see that it is. It is usually gone before the yard is raked around here. I would not go for the discount until the wood is gone and the costomer is happy. Sometimes it is the costomer asks if you give this away and don't have to haul it away can They have a few bucks off. Where is your comfort zone? Where do you draw the line on prices is up to you, you are in buisness and have a family to feed. Better way to figure it is what does it cost you to have the crew load and unload the truck and are you willing to give the costomer a break? Did you run over your time on this job and can't afford to give the break on price or was this job great and everything went smooth as silk? 
I had a guy ask me that today, could he have a price for just leaving the wood and one for removing it. Now to the price, if I leave it he wants it all cut to 16"-18" and stacked over there and if I take it, it goes in the truck in 8'-10' lengths and goes to a guy that wants it and is willing to take 8'-10' lengths on the the way to the shop. What does it cost to just load it on the truck or buck it up and move it to the other side of the property and stack it for the costomer? What is your comfort zone? What does the costomer want at what price? What is your hourly rate for workers? What is your time worth and what is the costomer happy with?


----------



## Newfie (Oct 27, 2002)

well then you are still providing a service so you have to price for that I agree. But just leaving it roadside for ANYBODY andf charging the customer for that service is not right in my eyes. Two different ball games as I see it.


----------



## geofore (Oct 27, 2002)

*Freebie*

Agree, it's two different ball games. Where does your responsibility to the coustomer end, where does the job end in your eyes? Does your agreement with the customer say to the curb with "Freebie" sign or remove wood from site and you leave it at the curb and fly. It goes back to manhours to do the job all the way not part way and that should be in the contract with the customer. Granted to leave it at the curb is cheaper but is it ethical or legal if you agreed to remove it? You are offering a service, how well you preform it makes a difference on whether or not you will get a call back or a good word of mouth recommendation to others. How you get the wood off the jobsite, whether you load it in your truck or one of your buddies trucks who wants firewood and he takes it, it is gone. Charging for removale and putting at the curb is a no-no, bad PR and you are not likely to get a good recomendation from any customer you screw or any jobsite you leave a mess at. Anybody who drives by and sees you leave a mess is not likely to call you for work no matter the price. The neighbors don't want the mess of the unsightly pile by the roadside, would you? My advice to this would be don't charge for what you don't do.


----------



## treeclimber165 (Oct 28, 2002)

*Oh- by the way,*

Welcome to ArboristSite, Tree Machine. I see you already met the welcoming committee.  

We mean well, but usually don't pull many punches around here. It's all in the spirit of doing a better and safer job. :angel:


----------



## DDM (Oct 28, 2002)

When Quoting a Job I Ask would you like to keep the firewood? Because like mentioned before if it stays it gets cut into 16-18" pieces if it goes it remains in 10-12' Logs It usually takes the same amount of time to cut it down to stack it or load it out the only difference is it requires more fuel to haul it and then it has to be disposed of. I just Love the people that Want a price to just put the tree on the ground. They might save a little money but Man I'd hate to have to dig all that brush out of the Pile With the logs Piled on Top.


----------



## kf_tree (Oct 28, 2002)

in nyc every so often if i could not fit the job on my truck. i would leave wood in the street with cones arond it. always planning to be back the next day. there was plenty of times i got a phine call first thing in the am that the sanitation was threatening to write a summons. 

another time when we were humping wood to the chipper (i knew it was more than the truck would hold) a nieghbor asked for the fire wood. so i had the guys carry it across the streer to get rid of it. the customer thought i was selling it and thought he was entitled to the money on the sale of the wood. i was jus giving it away to finish the job.

what tree machine's customers should do is change his sign to 10.00 a load. so they could defer their tree cost.

but even if all the wood is gone from the stree. does any one go back to sweep it?


----------



## kf_tree (Oct 28, 2002)

after a while when ever leaving wood on a job i always left it ON the customers property. not the side walk or the street. what if some one trips and falls on the wood? who is responsible? if my cones disapear and a car drives into the pile at night , who is responsible? too many what if's. what if kids start rolling rounds down the block? etc


----------



## Stumper (Oct 28, 2002)

I've piled the wood on the street with a "FREE" sign a few times. It was always by prior arrangement with the customer. If hauling was going to be especially inconvenient for me then leaving it in the front yard with a sign was an intermediate price option between just leaving it lay and complete cleanup.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Oct 28, 2002)

I would always start the bid with the clean job, then put a note in to the effect that some discounts are available for reduction of work.

Unless the job is wide popen, getting the tree on the ground only can be a PITA, so i would usualy state chipping the brush on most jobs. Big wood and fine raking are usualy the first to go.

Some people are flabergasted that I will knock off 20% to not handle the big wood from a back yard. "We'll just cut it up small enought to get it out of our way." A lot of times that was where all the real work was.


----------



## Tree Machine (Oct 28, 2002)

*FREE firewood debate*

WOW, you guys ARE the veritable grill committee, but I say that with love and respect. Thanks for the kind disclaimer, 165. You all bring up many good points. As far as "offering a discount to leaving the wood at streetside"... yes, always. I let the client opt for the savings, or not. If nay, the higher price is worth it for me to haul it off, but they almost always opt for the savings as long as the wood's going to leave, regardless. Also yes to putting it on the client's lawn inside the sidewalk line. Taking professional liberties to utilize city property without permission, a no-no. Public safety, yes. Replying to the 'mess of an unsightly pile', also a no-no. I led my reply earlier with 'cutting excellent quality pieces.... consistent length and NO STUBS'. The wood gets STACKED, not piled, and it stacks well because there are no protruberences (or is that protrusions, Nick?). This also answers Geofore's question about about cutting the limbs off at 60 degree angles for ease of feeding -- cutting the limbs off flush with the plane of the log achieves this (this is how to make firewood, NOT, I repeat NOT how I prune branches off limbs remaining on the tree) Passersby see a nicely stacked arrangement and they envision this alongside their own house. It doesn't really take much more time or effort to stack vs. pile It's part of the 'recycling' strategy, or finding a good home for the wood. Also, I like to get a few pieces out there as soon as possible with the FREE sign, early on in the job. If someone stops and I've got a bunch of pieces that haven't made it out to the stack, I'll get em on the landslide and wheel them right to their car or truck and assist helping them load up. Got a good number of new jobs this way and occasionally they want the chips, too (which are also FREE). Lastly, if there IS still a pile there by the time I get done (which there usually isn't) I tell them there's no need to pay me until it's all gone, and I leave them a self-addressed stamped envelope, OR "If it's not gone in 24 to 36 hours, you call me, and I'll come get it". In 8 years, I've never gotten that call because at that point its a small pile, otherwise I'd have called one of my firewood people. People taking the big rounds used to be a problem, but now I have an entirely amazing vertical splitter ONBOARD my chipper. I don't use it a whole lot, but it's an onboard warrior waiting to crack the big rounds into sizes people can handle (and there's no chance of kids rolling rounds down the street after I leave). 
Sometimes the FREE thing is simply not appropriate, like on a high-traffic street, and I need to make that judgement call before offering the option. On my estimate sheet I always say "Price includes full cleanup and arrange removal of the firewood pieces". Arrange removal. Either somebody will take it, or I will. Bottom line, ALWAYS with the customer's consent, and they get first choice on any wood they might want. The word FREE, gentlemen, is a very powerful word. Quality wood is valuable, city or country and just about anywhere. If it's FREE, it's very worth it for SOMEONE. Lastly, don't expect even the most beautiful pile to spontaneously walk away - it takes a FREE sign to communicate clearly. Everyone understands free. It means "this is YOURS if you want it". Not taking biodegradable wood-based materials to occupy valuable landfill space I consider not only an environmental initiative, but an ecological responsibility. That's just me, though. Everyone's got different situations and settings and you need to use your professional judgement and do what is best for you and your clients.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Oct 28, 2002)

He ment the end going into the shipper so that the feed wheel can grab it better, not latteral stubs.


----------



## Mr. Firewood (Oct 28, 2002)

Whenever I see wood along the side of the road with a free sign on it I stop and see if it is good wood or junk, if it is good I usualy take it. I don't see a problem with leaving it along the side of the road.

~Nate~


----------



## Tree Machine (Oct 28, 2002)

*The power of FREE*

I never leave 'junky' firewood. If it's got ants or termites, or punky or half-decomposed, it goes with me. If you're going to leave it for Joe Anyone to take, be responsible, and use good professional judgement, otherwise the Karmic Cowboy Boot might come back around and kick you in the butt.


----------



## Jumper (Oct 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Firewood _
> *Whenever I see wood along the side of the road with a free sign on it I stop and see if it is good wood or junk, if it is good I usualy take it. I don't see a problem with leaving it along the side of the road.
> 
> ~Nate~ *



First place I worked we used to leave all the really junky stuff, willow, poplar, spruce, pine, at the side of the road in the ditch, and it was always gone within a day or two. Helps when it is a rural area where people burn a lot of wood. I suspect alot of it ended up in sugar camps and the like. I can see where the city, especially in a place like NY the bylaw people would be a little peeved.


----------



## geofore (Oct 28, 2002)

*cutting up*

Thanks John Paul, my guess was either he has a small chipper or it went over his head ( hopefully not that last piece he stuck in the chipper). This is turning into a pool of to leave it or not. kf-tree, it is an insurance thing, I'd like to avoid anybody getting hurt from what I did or didn't do, clean it up to avoid this worry and keep the ins. rates down.


----------



## Tree Machine (Oct 28, 2002)

*To FREE, or not to FREE*

No, I get it Geo, in fact I totally agree with you on the ease of feeding the chipper with butt ends cut off at a slant. And yes, I DO have a small chipper, probably the smallest that could be classified as an industrial chipper. The smallness of it has forced me to deal with 6" diameter-and-up wood with an approach of efficiency, otherwise man-hours go up and income go down. I hope I don't sound like I'm encouraging others to do as I do.... I'm simply sharing with you all how it is I do it.


----------



## Nickrosis (Oct 28, 2002)

*Calling me out by name!*





No results found for "protruberences" 

We didn't find a match on "protruberences," but we found the following alternate spellings for you. Click one to continue your search.

*protuberance*

1. *something that sticks out*: something, or a part of something, that sticks out from its surroundings _- the small fleshy protuberance that dangles down from the soft palate _

2. *fact of sticking out*: the fact or condition of sticking out or being swollen or bulging

[Mid-17th century. Formed from _protuberant _bulging out, from, ultimately, late Latin _protuberare _, literally to swell in front, from_ tuber_ lump.] 

Protrusions or protuberances, they both work. I learned a new word today!

Nickrosis


----------



## Tree Machine (Oct 28, 2002)

*Protruberantless 16 inchers*

To teach Nickrosis a new word, I feel like I've truly accomplished something. All those in favor of protruberant-free firewood, say AYE! Remember, friends don't let friends leave protruberances on their 16" lengths. Oh, and keep your fleshy protruberances out of this!


----------



## Tree Machine (Oct 28, 2002)

OK, it's proTUberance, not proTRUberance.


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Oct 29, 2002)

That's like saying that selling your woodchips is a waste. It's a byproduct of what we do, not making money on it is a waste.
Are you goig to lay off your personel when things slow down?
In our area firewood sells for $90 face cord, and down in Chicago it's quite a bit more. With a good splitter, even a rookie can do better than a cord an hour, on wood you got paid to haul away. I do understand the work $ucks though.


----------



## DDM (Oct 29, 2002)

"Golf Clap to Mike" If your not in some capacity selling your wood what are you doing with it? Are you paying to dump it? 
Geeees I wish i could sell my chips I just give them away.


----------



## kf_tree (Oct 29, 2002)

may be that was my problem...........i could never find any one that could split a cord an hour. they were too busy dragging all the wood to the splitter instead of moving the splitter to the wood pile. funny how they put those things on wheels.


----------



## DDM (Oct 29, 2002)

KF........ They need a skid steer loader  
Then you just move the mountain to you! 
sometimes not very efficient but more fun


----------



## Tree Machine (Oct 29, 2002)

This is a good point to insert a resource guide for every one of us... a manual that has a wealth of ideas regarding this topic of utilizing our treeguy byproduct, that is, tree waste. The guide is published by the USDA Forest Service, titled 'Utilizing Municipal Trees: Ideas From Across the Country' by Steve Bratkovich WHO ALSO, I must add, is one of the speakers at the Milwaukee TCI Expo ((New Life (And Profits) From Old Trees, Saturday Nov 9 9:30 to 10:30 am)). Bratkovich has written articles for TCI and has made it his mission to collect methods from all over the country on how to reutilize tree parts. And guess what... its FREE. Yes, Gents. Let your tax dollars work for YOU. All you have to do is ask for it and it will be yours. Many creative means. Well researched. And did I mention it's FREE. 
Bratkovitch is sharing the TCI stage with Dr Sam Sherrill, who also publishes on tree reutilization. Dr Sam has a report available online on Harvesting Urban Timber:... go check it out at http://oz.uc.edu/trees/. If you'd like the 'Utilizing Municipal Trees:' publication, I would imagine Steve will have some at TCI (though I don't know this for certain), you can write the USDA, or since you all have a computer, you can request one from Steve directly: [email protected]


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Oct 29, 2002)

It all depends on the avaiable market. Here in MKE there is so much of it going on that you have to give it away. Go farther out into the country and it is worth the MHR's. 

Here new homeowners get a fireplace and buy a cord, then find out how much work it is, then thy buy a ahlf cord, then they start buying the wrapped splits at PDQ. finaly the get sick of the mess and convert to a gas fire place.

As far as plowing goes, everyone and thier little brother does it. The real money is having a skidder and subbing yourself out after the blizzards.


----------



## TREETX (Oct 29, 2002)

No firewood market here though some do it. I am happy to get rid of it any where. All depends on market. I think most people are paying for splitting, delivering, and stacking. The wood is not even a factor. Markets differ - couldn't sell chips here either.

I have found a "FREE" sign doesn't work so well. I found a "FOR SALE" sign works great. Then you have assigned a value to it and it will vanish in the night if you stack it at the curb.


----------



## murphy4trees (Oct 29, 2002)

I clean gutters from Thanksgiving to Christmas, when they're not frozen.. We can do 10-15/day.. blowers.. ladders.. p/u truck or van. To me that is better than doing firewood... get plenty of work and a lot less material to handle.
One of the guys around here who runs a log truck, just bought a 70-80K firewood processor, supposed to split 3-6 cords/hr.... been selling wholesale for 70/cord. He has his pick of the wood and I would guess only splits the easy stuff. It's all done with equipment.. very little labor. he has turned a liability into an asset. He used to have to pay to dump the stuff. 
Another local tree contractor, who runs 40 men, told me he sold his firewood processor and now runs a grinder... Guess it didn't pay for him.
I don't know any other tree contractors that sell firewood anymore.. It's a supply and demand thing.. nobody burns much around here. 
God bless all,
Daniel


----------



## Nickrosis (Oct 29, 2002)

But you can't make sweeping statements like that. Your area versus another's area.

You shouldn't have your top climber splitting wood! Use the guy who's getting paid $7/hour. The guy that you'd rather not fire but don't want on the job. Do it yourself for meditation.

If your market is bad for firewood, mulch, plowing, don't do it! In our case, we do all three because it works well for us. On a snowy, icy night, I would generate a fortune by myself while listening to tunes in a heated cab. I don't fill out a timesheet when I'm plowing and don't care if I get paid because I love it so much. Diesel, snow, music, early AM hours.....yeah....

Mulch is great for us. If I didn't want to go to school, I could sell mulch for the rest of my life and make 6 figures in commission. I don't like mulch that much, though....

Firewood is a tool to pick up and hold onto customers. It utilizes vehicles that would otherwise be sitting around. Also, we can provide jobs for people who would otherwise be unemployed. <-- That alone would keep me doing it. It's not about the money to me, it's the intangibles.

Nickrosis


----------



## Tree Machine (Oct 29, 2002)

*Staying on the firewood subject*

what if you don't HAVE that 'guy to make money on...' I mean, let's say you're looking at this $700 takedown, sizable, but non-technical. You're thinkin' 6, 7 hours.. Put on the Peltor Ear Protective, Satellite Radio Headset... set to the commercial-free classic rock-or-whatever station, you... the tree....a block of time. You and your rockin set of saws and yourself. Your knowing you REALLY don't need any help with this one. You're thinkin , "All I need to do is lay out some tarpage get the unchippable large parts of the tree, off the property and clean up behind myself. If only I could hook up with some appreciative and grateful person who will take all the big wood away for me, if only... if only....
Well, this 'fantasy' can be true if only you write F-R-E-E on a simple piece of cardboard. Or you might REALLY have to work for it by pressing seven buttons & SEND on your cell phone. Either way, you get the firewood off the property, fold up your tarps, do a fabulous cleanup beyond the clients' expectations and collect your $700. They consider you an eco-hero, an ambassador to the environment and tell all their well-to-do friends (Cmon, it could Never be real, let me run with this...) They invite you to their Childrens
birthday parties, tip you in restaurant gift certificates, ......
OK, there IS a thread of reality in there somewhere, but finding a good home for the wood waste products of your operation is essential, necessary and a fundamental part of your job, however you cut it. Get rid of the wood and clean up, and you get the check. 

That's as boiled down as it gets and that's entirely dependant, precariously balanced on a flimsy piece of card board, the four Fat letters F-R E-E. I write as if there are no 'employees' involved here, but if you just need the saws, the chipper and tarps, including yourself, that would make a 4-employee team. Only YOU get to keep the whole enchilada at the end of the day. The Power of Free


----------



## DDM (Oct 29, 2002)

Ive given wood away onsite the problem i usually end up with is that They only take the 4"-8" diameter stuff and leave the problemsome Trunk or Large Branches Ive had them pick thru Stacks and make a mess If i have to load the trunk i might as well pick up the small stuff as well.


----------



## Toddppm (Oct 29, 2002)

Treemachine, do you have a picture of the logsplitter setup on your chipper?


----------



## TREETX (Oct 29, 2002)

A stack of firewood would spell H-A-C-K here too. It is a no no and a liability for me in the way that it is something else to have to check up on. I figure that is at least $50-75 just for that extra trip. My time is important and it costs me less time (aka $$) to just chunk it. More rural situations are different.


----------



## Tree Machine (Oct 29, 2002)

FREE 
To me that free sign, sounds really unprofessional.

Not if approached in a respectful, professional manner.

I am in a area where most of the tree care companies are ISA certified and very progressive. It is a small town around 120,000 people 30,000 are college kids. If I pulled that Free sign out I would quickly get the rap of a ghetto tree outfit by the other guys in town. Whether right or wrong that is how it would be.

What if you had the most progressive recycling program of any of those 'competitors'?

Plus you got liability issues with piling wood up near the street. I also dont think my customers would look at it as being professional.


It really all depends on your trust and compliance between you and your client. I use my professional judgement and only do it when deemed appropriate. Sometimes there is actually some wood still left when I finish the cleanup and it has to stay there overnight. If the blocks are all cracked into reasonable sizes, all good, quality pieces, and NO CRAP, it's a gift to the local community, another successful hooking up with a person who FINDS VALUE in what you have to offer. My clients appreciate that they get first pick and I'll skim off the crem' de la creme firewood just for them.. I don't know. I care very personally for each and every one of my clients, their kids and their pets. It would definitely matter on your place and setting, and many factors and only you know if FREE would work for you. Works for me. Almost as sure as gravity. I don't FREE it away at every job, just most jobs. I guess my advice might be, keep the concept of FREE in your ethereal toolbox. 

My guess is that EVERY SINGLE ONE OF YOU has given wood away for free, to the owner, neighbor or passerby who asked. See if you've got a crane truck, it would be ludicrous to attempt cutting it all up into widdow pieces. It would be stupid. I certainly wouldnt do it. But I don't have a crane truck. Sometimes I hump it out into my truck, but I'm a big fan of 'Werk Fnarter, KNot Harner'.

Hey but if it works in INDY than godbless, I also know that the midwest OK, IA, MO have alot of tree hacks so maybe it is more of an acceptable practice?

Sir, the fact that I am NOT a hack is the sole reason that often I am able to do this. Approached with an attitude of 'giving', as long as there's mutually beneficial outcome, win-wins, everybody getting something out of it, it is a consensual, positive experience for everone, then it may be a very good thing. Your location would, of course, have a lot to do with it, and if you're a Hack, you're not ever Allowed to do this, EVER. Go to a landfill or something. 

If you don't approach this practice with quality and respect and professionalism, you won't enjoy it for what it is. I'm not getting Zenny on you, but attutude and approach count for a LOT, and that starts with the moment they call you. Trees are very personal to a lot of your clients and they are establishing a relationship with you, one that may last a lifetime and extend to their friends and family. You are there to do your very, very best and THEY are the most important thing on your schedule until the job is over. When the last piece of firewood is gone, then they pay you. 

I really focus on the cleanup, and I try to always include something FREE, something visible that maybe takes 5 minutes and wasn't on the estimate, but it really means something to them?? They'll want to tell their friends because your efforts toward their benefit was felt, as well as seen. Humping firewood is a waste of time and talent. While Jill Somebody is loading wood into the back of her truck, you could be putting in the extra mile toward extended effort in beautifying and caring for their property. 

Please recall that I opened this "Hypothetical fantasy" scenario based on it was just you and yourself and you alone (and the Peltor headset jamming the MP3's you downloaded last night). In reality, no one works like this. Working alone is unheard of in our industry, it just, doesn't happen. I mean,.... if you actually WERE able to work solo, why would you? Even if all it took was an attitude of quality and a little sign, why would ya even wanna work solo????????????


----------



## kf_tree (Oct 29, 2002)

one time i was unable to fit a job in my truck, we were stuffung wood every where. along came the city garbage truck, so i threw them 20 bucks for lunch and they let me fill the hopper with wood. it got the job finished and properly cleaned up. but when i went to collect i actually had to argue with the customer about payment. they said "well the city took some of the wood away so why should i pay you the full price". so i kindly said pay me or i dump 25 yards of chips on your front lawn. they paid. i guess the area has alot to do with it. but a free wood sign wood never work in the city. even if it was flashing neon.

tree machine, if it works and your customers are happy. then more power to ya.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Oct 29, 2002)

Storms attract hacks, that is for sure.

It realy depends on the demographics of the market I guess. There are areas here where it can be done, areas where you can stack it w/o signage and it will quickly disappear, and areas where the neighbors will call the cops.

I'll stand with TM here, as long as the disposal method is negotiated beforehand, it is no big deal. Just another one of those things on how we interpret our image. Like the jobsite dress codes we've talked about before, and the appearance of our rolling stock.

As for what I do, I'll give the option for them to dispose as they see fit. I wont stack the wood. I'f I'm going to do that, I'll haul it off.


----------



## Tree Machine (Oct 29, 2002)

I didn't accuse anybody of calling me a hack. I'm from Michigan and the Hoosiers were notoroius hacks. Now that I'm in Indiana, the hacks are in Kentucky. No, there ARE a lot of hacks still out there, and I guess will always be; Down to Earth, those guys make me look a quantum leap better than what I am. I focus my time and energy on providing serviceso that my clients will be happy beyond happy. When I have a couple eager strangers loading up their pickup, and I'm listening to the tunes and doing an above and beyond power blowing, I feel everyone wins. Chances are that I went beyond expectations in the quality and thoroughness of the care of the tree, but this is where I'd rather spend my time.

I imagine there are guys out there who will come into cleanup situations, and have to make a well reasoned decision on disposal method. I favor being versatile and able to handle any situation, having any number of means to move tons of wood, swiftly, economically and environmentally sensible. It all depends on your market, your relationship with clients, particular job setting and location and your equipment and employee situation.

I claim NOT to have the best system, just probably the most boiled-down and direct. It's one of a million ways of approaching the reality of getting 'waste' wood off your clients' property.


----------



## DDM (Oct 29, 2002)

Thought this was amusing 
http://www.timberwolfcorp.com/advice/start_a_firewood_business.htm


----------



## Toddppm (Oct 29, 2002)

That's wishful thinking isn't it 
I like the whole log idea, rent out splitters, chainsaws and axes and invite do-it yourselfers to split their own Better have an onsite medic and a good lawyer for that one.


----------



## Tree Machine (Oct 29, 2002)

..... rent out splitters, chainsaws and axes and invite do-it yourselfers to split their own...... 

Todd, There are no do-it-yourselfers on my jobsite. Only people who wish to load themselves up some free wood. I provide all the cutting, and sometimes help em load up. They just take it. I don't understand it totally, and it continues to amaze me that even a 60-something, well-dressed lady will pull over and and hump pieces into the spotless trunk of her Eldorado.... but firewood has value and if you do the public a favor and only put out there GOOD QUALITY, consistent, regular pieces. I think it's magic, really. Many people have wood lust, and when they see FREE, they can indulge. If there weren't a FREE sign, they would look at the pile and go, "I wonder if that wood is free....?" and keep on driving. A smile and breif eye contact when they pull up and get out to check it out makes them feel acknowledged and welcome. Most of the times, that is most often how it goes for me. 

I think wood lust exists invisibly out there, ingrained in peoples' DNA from their ancestry. Either that or their familial lineage were a bunch of cheapo's that can't resist the word FREE. I'm not sure . 
:angel:


----------



## geofore (Oct 29, 2002)

*free*

It was the smile, did it. How much did the smile cost you? I give them away free. I don't put up freebie signs unless the cutomer asks for it first.


----------



## Tree Machine (Oct 29, 2002)

*Firewood and smiles*

A smile can be your most potent marketing tool.


----------



## treeguy347 (Oct 29, 2002)

*DIYers?!?*

Checked out the firewood business site. Do-it-yourselfers with my equipment cutting wood on my property. Scary, to say the least. Gotta agree with Todd about the onsite medic (only one?) and a good lawyer


----------



## treeguy347 (Oct 29, 2002)

Also good call on the smiles. Good service = good money.


----------



## Tree Machine (Oct 30, 2002)

*Firewood marketing ideas*

I just checked out the firewood site, too. http://www.timberwolfcorp.com/advic...od_business.htm

I now get your references, Todd and DDM. They actually SUGGESTED that as one of the methods of marketing firewood.... having folks show up and y'all get jiggy with the tools. Yea. I can see that being a well-oiled machine. Just the logistics of getting several peoples' schedules together, all in one place at one time sounds scary enough. But to put them in charge of a splitter or even a saw.... IncompreHENsible! Not even if I were getting paid. I am a treeguy, not a babysitter or put more mildly, a hand-holder. I don't like any stranger or client even picking up a rake . Any tree site is a place where getting hurt, or even seriously hurt, has the real potential to happen. Even an incidental injury of any kind, to a non-employee, has to potential to wreck your life. How many cords would you then have to sell to replace the fingers your 'help' just took off with the splitter? I vote 'No casual helpers allowed' to that tidbit of published strategy, meant as a tip, but it would be like inviting in uncalculable risk. Remember, you, Mr Bossman Treeguy, are responsible for everything.


----------



## blackwaterguide (Oct 30, 2002)

*firewoood*

I sell some of it if I hve to for friends and neighbors, but then, I haven't filled my 500lb lp tank for coming 3 year. I've never heated with anything else but wood and you can't beat it. Warms you up twice don't you know. Need land to put a hundred or so cord dumped (always use 8 to 16 hp elevators to load the bigger trucks.) Had some luck loading it on trains bound west where they ain't got as much hardwood. But, 300 a cord? wow, never heard of such. If you care to add to your machinery and are in a place to to it high production and a few local country boys can make ya money. Don't forget to pre-heat your water heater, too. High prod processors are great given good location.


----------



## Newfie (Oct 30, 2002)

*firewood lot...*

I've seen that Timberwolf site where they suggest a cut your own firewood business. Everything about that article is way out of touch, from log costs (what size log by the way, right?) to investing in an expensive cyclone fence. That seems to be the only time they even skirt the whole idea of liabilty.

Never mind all of the other issues associated with "free" wood, liabilty seems to be the biggest risk of all. Stubless, quality, large stuff split doesn't protect you from the village idiot claiming they hurt themselves loading it or from kids coming along and tossing it all over the place. Fast food chains get sued for serving coffee that is too hot, don't underestimate your vulnerability to being ruined by "free" wood.

It seems you already do a large portion of the work involved in the firewood business, why not go the extra step and hire another employee to split and deliver green cords for $100? You just turned your "free" into at least $50 bucks in your pocket while you were still doing tree work. Just an idea. But some guys just aren't into that.


----------



## NeTree (Oct 30, 2002)

Gee...HIRE somebody? Naw... Got the 15 yr old to take care of that in his free time. Gives him a few extra bucks, and keeps the other kids from picking on him. (You wouldn't believe the arms on this kid!)

Seriously, I know a few other tree co's in my area that hire kids after school for a few hours a week to split wood, makes them a few bucks to take that hottie on a date, and the wood gets split pretty cheap.

Just a thought,


----------



## NeTree (Oct 30, 2002)

I should have been more specific... the 15 yr old is my son. He doesn't have much interest in arbo stuff, but he likes the pocket money from the cordwood.


----------



## Tree Machine (Oct 31, 2002)

I must acknowledege that you guys are getting to the core issue here, and that is, LIABILITY. In a litigious society, such as ours, I imagine there are people driving around LOOKING for an accident to involve themselves in. These folks are my worst nightmare. Never had an encounter with one of these loonies, but we all know they exist.


----------



## Nickrosis (Nov 1, 2002)

This thread is getting a little bizzare and sarcastic. All I can say is that it is a good thing nobody mentioned Wisconsin as a state with hacks in it.  

I've lost a thumb, and it's not fun. Thanks to cosmetic surgery, I'm good to go, but I don't recommend running out and slicing off any fingers. By the time you've trained someone to run the splitter (5-10 minutes) and gotten insurance (15 seconds to tell ADP), you're making money! Funny how that works.

Nickrosis


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Nov 1, 2002)

Wait a minute Nick, you want us to get insurance <I>before</I> we do business??

Was your thumb loss work related?


----------



## Toddppm (Nov 1, 2002)

Nick , with a splitter? My old boss lost his that way.ouch!

Saw another co. selling palletized firewood today! The local mulch co. is selling 1/4 cords for $50 + delivery, sounds way cheap to me, not sure if they're leaving the pallets or not but it's catching on!


----------



## Newfie (Nov 1, 2002)

It's obvious that this not a cut and dry (so to speak) situation and there are many variables that determine the viability of the firewood option for a tree service. Demand for wood, heating costs and availabilty of steady tree work not to mention labor and liability costs or the addition or subtraction of tipping fees. All of these different variables are different for different areas of the country. Selling firewood successfully and professionally isn't rocket science and if you think it is then you will probably micro-manage yourself into a new career.

Some might argue that selling firewood as an added source of revenue for a tree service makes about as much sense as plowing snow. I don't believe that but you could sure make an argument for it with broad sweeping blanket generalizations.


----------



## murphy4trees (Nov 18, 2002)

Here is an interesting pile of firewood.... thought you guys might enjoy...
Daniel


----------



## TREETX (Nov 18, 2002)

You forgot to leave your black marker on cardboard sign saying "Free Firewood".


----------



## Newfie (Nov 18, 2002)

At least he covered it with the tarp!


----------



## treeclimber165 (Nov 18, 2002)

*Do ya think he has enough?*

He might want to split a couple more logs just in case it's a cold winter........


----------



## Tree Machine (Nov 21, 2002)

*The FREE sign*

Now TreeTX, it sounds like you're poking fun at me regarding my 'free' sign. I use this as ONE of the many ways in which I deal with moving onto the next climbing issue as efficiently as possible. Having corresponded with you guys throughout this thread, I'm becoming paranoid and am more keen on having a list of guys who I can call to come get the wood. I STILL prefer to give it away, as it is spontaneous and easy. I speak from some authority as I USED to sell it, 6, 7 and 8 years ago, first to homeowners (had to be split, seasoned, delivered, unloaded, stacked, conversation, etc, etc) and then to guys who would re-sell it (if they were paying for it they were picky, there was price haggling, couldn't come til tomorrow, etc.) 

So I just don't sell it anymore. I'm perpetually booked 2-3 months out with climbing jobs, so to just give firewood away and move on to the next job means more trees are being cared for. I've entertained the thought of a new method of giving the wood away that I'll share with you.

Take out a small ad in a local paper: FREE FIREWOOD Call local treeguy to get put on the list. You come get it and it is yours for the taking.

I've personally never done this, but I think it would work. I often put out a FREE sign on a pile of wood at my jobsite, and every now and then one of the takers asks to be put on the call list. I rarely use the FREE sign in the Fall and Winter because my 'call' list always grows during these seasons. I acknowledge there is liability risk with the FREE sign thing, but again, I work alone 19 out of 20 jobs and just try to keep my skills focussed on what it is I do best... climbing and caring for trees.


----------



## TREETX (Nov 21, 2002)

hey TM, thanks for reminding me exactly who I was poking fun at. 

If it works for you, go for it. Markets vary. The closest thing to getting rid of a lot of logs I've had was leaving them with a bbq joint that would take all the oak we had. It was oak wilt smoked bbq.

if there is such a market for wood, seems like you could find someone who does firewood on their own and just have them come after you at jobs.


----------



## johncinco (Nov 21, 2002)

I have been out a few days withh hunting season, and delivering the firewood I had already taken some orders for. I cut wood all year long, a couple hours at a time and stack it up in the woods. I delivered 11 cords of wood about 40 miles south of me. I got $195 per cord, dumped on the ground. A couple guys wanted it stacked and I charged $45 to do that. I also gave 2 elderly discounts at $150. Keeps me busy, made enough to pay for my snowmobile trips the winter, and keeps my woods clean.


----------



## Treeman14 (Nov 21, 2002)

Not much demand for firewood around these parts. I did give away a load of oak to a BBQ place last week. Saved on dump fees and got a free lunch. Yum.


----------



## Newfie (Nov 21, 2002)

Brett,

Did they stack your lunch by the side of the road and put a big FREE sign on it?


----------



## Tree Machine (Nov 22, 2002)

Quit pickin on me.


----------



## DDM (Dec 25, 2005)

Interesting thread


----------



## hamptontreeguy (Dec 25, 2005)

i sell a cord for $275 seasoned stacked and delivered but by the time my 2 guys split, deliver and stack it i make about 20 dollars off it. the only good part is that i have my guys split it in the summer when i am making good money so in the winter when i am slow i can have some cash to get me by till spring


----------



## teamtree (Dec 26, 2005)

*why bother?*

We split firewood in our down time or to end a short day in the field. I believe that firewood is a break-even situation at best. I have had to stop my guys from splitting wood to fill out a day or week because they just do not do it fast enough. To make 15-20 an hour on it...you have to work hard. Especially around here, guys are selling it delivered for $120 per cord.

I just raised my prices and hold steady....make some nice money on the side. For example...sell a truck load for $60 on Saturday...I take my wife out that night. I like doing it but would not consider doing it for less.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Dec 26, 2005)

Yeah Dave, glad you pulled it back up.

I just sold my first run ( or 16 inch face i read somewhere that a run is a standard 1/3 cord) for $50 U-Pick, the going rate here is around $85 per run. 

Mine has only ben curing for 5 months, so I discounted it. The guy lives near by...

With NG and heating oil so high they cannot make stoves and inserts fast enough for the market right now.

I'll be setting up drying ricks next year, now that I'm on a main road I should be able to do a bit more of this then before.


----------



## SteveBullman (Dec 26, 2005)

i'll never understand how people say they cant make any money out of firewood....ive done great by it. in fact it subsidises my tree work if anything.
just about everything in my house, furniture wise is bought and paid for through my firewood sales alone every year


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Dec 26, 2005)

stephenbullman said:


> i'll never understand how people say they cant make any money out of firewood



I guess it plays on how you run the company. If you have a lot of work all year long and don't need to use it to work the employees in the bad weather, then the ROI may not be there.

I know people on both sides of the equasion; it fits thier small buisness well, others who cannot spend the man/ equipment hours on something that has a very low margin of profit.

DO you pay people to prosess and deliver the wood, or do you do it yourself? I've talked to some people who did the math on it (before fuel prices went way up!) and found that the deliveries were at best loss leaders with thier best clients.


----------



## SteveBullman (Dec 27, 2005)

i cut and deliver myself at the minute,but even with employing someone there would still be a good bit of profit in it,so long as i was present to ensure the processing kept up to speed. one big company i know decided it was more profitable to do all the cutting themselves whilst the boys did the nice tree jobs.
firewood is a hard job to get motivated for if you're not seeing the profit yourself


----------



## Big A (Dec 27, 2005)

*!!!*

I too have found firewood a rewarding outlet in the past, cutting, splitting and netting logs for a small, successful niche market. I never wanted it to take over as a main earner b ut I think it would do if I took the time. This time of year people seem willing to pay over the odds for logs if it means they dont have to mess about with them. Keep the nets small enough and even little old ladies can manage them (and the profits higher!!)


----------

